# Riccardo Muti on Anita Rachvelishvili: the best Verdi mezzo-soprano today



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I was just watching the Met Live in HD broadcast of Adriana Lecouvreur and during the intermission, Matthew Polenzani mentioned Riccardo Muti calling Anita Rachvelishvili "“without doubt the best Verdi mezzo-soprano today on the planet." 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Tuoksu said:


> I was just watching the Met Live in HD broadcast of Adriana Lecouvreur and during the intermission, Matthew Polenzani mentioned Riccardo Muti calling Anita Rachvelishvili ""without doubt the best Verdi mezzo-soprano today on the planet."
> What are your thoughts?


As she is not physically beautiful, I suspect Muti might be on to something.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Mmmm, I'm not so sure, I would have said the best is Sementchuk. Her Amneris at the ROH recently was the best Verdi singing I have heard in about 10-15 years!

N.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Not physically beautiful? ??? I'm a whole lesbian and she looks like a dream Carmen. 

Also, what an Azucena, holy ****. She really stole the show in the ROH production.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sieglinde said:


> Not physically beautiful? ??? I'm a whole lesbian and she looks like a dream Carmen.
> 
> Also, what an Azucena, holy ****. She really stole the show in the ROH production.


She looks fine to me too and I'm not even half a lesbian.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> She looks fine to me too and I'm not even half a lesbian.


You're not a lesbian? I am shocked.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Red Terror said:


> You're not a lesbian? I am shocked.


You look less shocked than disappointed.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Red Terror said:


> As she is not physically beautiful, I suspect Muti might be on to something.


She is beautiful in an Anna Magnani-esque way...


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Was she in the recent Met broadcast Aida? If so, she was great


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Admiral said:


> Was she in the recent Met broadcast Aida? If so, she was great


Yes she was. Great is something. The greatest on earth is something else.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Isn't Zajick still singing? I haven't heard any clips of her in a few years, but she was still sounding great a few years ago at least.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

howlingfantods said:


> Isn't Zajick still singing? I haven't heard any clips of her in a few years, but she was still sounding great a few years ago at least.


She's singing her final Amneris at the Met this season! & still going strong according to this review...

https://bachtrack.com/review-aida-lewis-zajick-lee-luisotti-metropolitan-opera-new-york-january-2019


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

howlingfantods said:


> Isn't Zajick still singing? I haven't heard any clips of her in a few years, but she was still sounding great a few years ago at least.


That was my first thought when I heard the Muti quote :lol:


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Tuoksu said:


> That was my first thought when I heard the Muti quote :lol:


My first (very morbid) thought was, "did I miss the news that Zajick passed away?"


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Move over Simionato!! You've got company.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> Move over Simionato!! You've got company.


You did not just say that


----------

